# Aquapets store name change?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

SoI just picked up some stuff from a GTAA member and saw that Aquapets is closed it appears with a new sign saying 'Kowloon Aquarium' now. New owner? Store sold? ???


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> SoI just picked up some stuff from a GTAA member and saw that Aquapets is closed it appears with a new sign saying 'Kowloon Aquarium' now. New owner? Store sold? ???


In chinese, this store is call Kowloon aquarium but its english name is aquapet. Aquapet does not translate to Kowloon. kowloon is a place name in Hong Kong. I dont knowwhy its closed. i never go there.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I was just there last week and saw Ricky & Jacquie there and just called them now and they are still open.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*aqua pets*

i was there last week when i saw the sign i thought the same , ricky was still there and i asked him about the name change he said same as above as teh kowloon is the name of his store from where he is from


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They finally put an aquapets sign at the entrance lol.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

was there 2 weeks ago, didn't notice any changes, they had some nice bettas, particularly one (too bad its sold, I would have bought it for its rare coloration), the body and head was pure black, spotless and fins were silky greenish.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone notice the cute azn girl working there?  just saying lolz
Dont bash me please


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> anyone notice the cute azn girl working there?  just saying lolz
> Dont bash me please


you talking about Ricky's wife?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol younger, the one who is like 20ish


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

You saw his wife, her daughter is more like 5ish, and they gotta white kitty


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is ricky the owner guy? The one with the glasses? Isn't his wife the older woman? im confused


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Is ricky the owner guy? The one with the glasses? Isn't his wife the older woman? im confused


Yes, Ricky and Jacquie are the owners. The older woman is Jacquie's mom
The older women runs a lfs called Maple Garden at 673 Gerrard St. which she sold it but stills works there.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

ahhh, that makes sense


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

that cat is so cool...he/she was walking by me while I was checking out some fish  I also saw rabbits running around but this was when the store was closed lolll


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I never asked Ricky this before (but then again I've been there less then a handful of times) why it is so humid in there? I mean I can understsnd sa LFS with humidity but man that place is the most humid of all LFS's I've been to and we're not talking Petsmart large ceiling space to disperse the humidity but a LFS, LFS.

Next time someone is in there can they ask about that? X_x;;


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just there earlier today, to my surprise it's not your typical chinese own no where to walk aquarium it's fairly big, there's not much in filters that I saw, but they have some used tanks for a fair price, and one unique aspect about that place I have never seen in any other lfs, is the bettas are kept in separate 5 gallons tanks, yes 5 gallons not the betta in the cup we are used to seeing, and also I saw the most beautiful white half moon I ever seen, the tanks there are very clean and the prices are clearing marked, 1 big plus is that they have a huge selection of large neon tetras for $1 dollar each, yes 1 dollar for large neon tetras, if my 2.5 gallon quarantine tank was not occupied by 6 large longfin zebra danois I would of jumped on it and bought 10 neons, hopefully the sale will continue when my danois are clear for my main tank. Overall I would come back.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya, it's a great store, pretty awesome prices. i always go to aquapets and lucky's when I am in the area.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Ya, it's a great store, pretty awesome prices. i always go to aquapets and lucky's when I am in the area.


Dude, you're jsut down the street from them!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, it's a 10 min bus ride and 5-10 min walk to the bus stop.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

just went there 2 weeks ago to buy kois and if i remember it was buy 3 get 1 free!  agree with philip, that girl (jackie?) is pretty cute :3


----------

